# 17 trout over 20", 25 inch pig, limit of keepers



## davidcobia

We went to war on the gators yesterday. They were feeding all day. We fished on the Choctawhatchee River. We used silver and black mullet. 12# leader on braid. #2 Kahl hooks. The fish are up in the river, where the creeks are out of the way of the current. 6 to 8 feet deep. We turned loose 17 over 20". We kept our two big ones and were able to weed through and end up with 10 18-19.5 inch keepers. I broke off one giant. I choked on 1/2 of the bites. We were using really big mullet. It is hard to get the hook out of the bait, and into the trout without ripping them off. It was a good day in the rain. I love overcast, rainy, horrible weather days in the winter.


----------



## naclh2oDave

WOW, that's a lot of gators, thanks for the report!


----------



## davidcobia

Thanks, I missed some really big trout. Ended up with a great day...but, man...if I could have gotten pictures of some of the giants I missed. They are there.


----------



## beach music

where are you finding bait sized mullet?


----------



## davidcobia

They get up in the back of the creek systems that feed the larger creeks when the fronts come through and it gets cold. Look for them flipping on top. They don't jump. Use a cheap 8 or 6 foot net. You will find where you can throw and where you can't. Usually in about 4 feet of water. Also try man made canals. Blind throw everywhere. You usually don't see them until they are in your net.


----------



## beach music

ok, thanx for the advice


----------



## GROUPERKING

Awesome trout trip!


----------



## GROUPERKING

benjarmouche said:


> Nice fishing. Curious why you kept the bigger fish. Probably a better idea to put them back into the gene pool, ya think?


 Probably a better idea if you turn loose what you want to turn loose and let this man do the same. You don't hear lot of pissing and moaning if someone keeps a 100 lb. Wahoo or a 150 lb. Yellow fin tuna , or even a 9 lb. Flounder. But if some yahoos here you kept a big trout they fill the need to chastise you for it. And that pisses me off ! This man was obeying all of the fishing laws so let it be.


----------



## jspooney

I think he was just trying to say that the big ones are breeding females. Legal, yes.


----------



## fisheye48

jspooney said:


> I think he was just trying to say that the big ones are breeding females. Legal, yes.


Then why does no one say anything when somebody kills a big olé sow ling???


----------



## GROUPERKING

A dead fish is a dead fish, If you take an older big female trout or a younger small female. The big one is at its peak in it's reproduction cycle but has fewer years left than the smaller trout that has yet to reach its peak 
To me it's like telling deer hunters they should only shoot spikes and yearling does., and leave those big eight points & swamp donkey does to breed. Feel me now? So I want harass you for doing it your way and you do the same .


----------



## davidcobia

I have caught a slew of trout this year over 25" I have let most of those pigs go. I told everyone where I work that I would have a fish fry after New Years if I caught a good mess of fish. I don't see a problem with keeping one big trout if you catch and kill 1 out of 10 or so. Usually, when I lure fish, I don't hurt em' as bad. Live bait fishing they tend to get the hook right in the guts if you do your job right.


----------



## lsucole

What did you catch the Natural Light on ??


----------



## davidcobia

The Natural Lite comes with the territory. Once I ride under the 331 bridge, Its time to tie on one those too. I can't decide if I like the Natural Lite, or the Miller Lite lure. Either way, they bite better when they are ice cold.


----------



## Softballmasher

*To each his own*

I caught a 30 inch Speck a few years ago on base. I can't imagine the fisherman and dolphins she dodged to get to 30 in!!! I know the limit is 1 larger fish and if someone takes one I'm not mad at you BUT if I catch a gator....she's going back to make more trout, that's just me!!! Only my opinion!


----------



## GROUPERKING

Softballmasher said:


> I caught a 30 inch Speck a few years ago on base. I can't imagine the fisherman and dolphins she dodged to get to 30 in!!! I know the limit is 1 larger fish and if someone takes one I'm not mad at you BUT if I catch a gator....she's going back to make more trout, that's just me!!! Only my opinion!


 That's what I'm talking about mutual respect for each other . , not taking jabs at one another. If someone makes apost on here about their fishing trip and their fish they released l going to say great trip & good release. If I post a trip where I kept a big one, tell me good trip that ones going to be good in the grease. As long as we all stay within our limits I think every things going to be just fine. Peace


----------



## Guynamedtom

%]*{%}*]^ spell check


----------



## Guynamedtom

Probably needed to keep all the trout possible just to have something to lick to get the taste of that natty lite out of his mouth! Just sayin'

Nice trout man!

Damn spell check will mess up a self proclaimed forum comedian....


----------



## Redtracker

Hell no...Natty Light is Greeeeaaattttt. Davidcobia when you want to go fishing I got the Nstty Lures....


----------



## reel-truth

davidcobia said:


> I have caught a slew of trout this year over 25" QUOTE]
> 
> uh...yeah...sure you have.
> Haven't seen any pics. of that slew of 25" trout..


----------



## beach music

you know, i usually dont get involved with this kinda crap but, who are we to tell others how to fish ? what they should keep and so on ! it blows my mind that someone feels as though they have the right to scorn another for something that they have done, when within the limits of the law. we all have enough skeletons in our own closets to where we should all self inspect ourselves and leave others to do the same. i once had a gentlman scorn me at the dock for using an outboard motor on my boat, claiming it did absolutely no good for me to release fish only to poison them with pollutants from my outboard. when i asked him how he had gotten there to the boat ramp, he pointed at a diesel p/u truck, left idling in the parking lot. REALLY ?
perhaps we should look into our own lives and see if we can make a differance and if we are really that concerned about the maturity of the fish and its egg laying potential, maybe we would find that if the complainers kept none at all, it would make up the differance for those of us that do occasionally keep a nice one !


----------



## davidcobia

reel-truth said:


> davidcobia said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have caught a slew of trout this year over 25" QUOTE]
> 
> uh...yeah...sure you have.
> Haven't seen any pics. of that slew of 25" trout..
> 
> 
> 
> Look at some of my other posts
Click to expand...


----------



## davidcobia

reel-truth said:


> davidcobia said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have caught a slew of trout this year over 25" QUOTE]
> 
> uh...yeah...sure you have.
> Haven't seen any pics. of that slew of 25" trout..
Click to expand...


----------



## jspooney

Those are some studs! Nice job.


----------



## davidcobia

Thanks dude. I appreciate that.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira

Good report and tips! I have not thought about big mullet for bait and was not really sure how to cast net them though I see people doing it all the time. The cheap net idea is golden. My goal this year is to get a big gator. My PB is 5 pounds, so I want to exceed that. Congrats on the beer catch too.


----------



## Softballmasher

*That's me*

I actually never keep any fish so I do make up for those who decide to keep them. ENJOY!


----------



## Getsome

More PFF drama! Don't let the usual idiots get to you. Nice catch, keep posting pics.


----------



## beach music

thats good that you set them free ! its also your choice ! however, some people choose to release them in a pool of hot oil, dipped in batter and chased down with a cold beer, and thats ok too.
see, we cant be so narrow minded as to think that everyone should adopt our beliefs, because surely, we are the only one that is right or that we are the only one entitled to an opinion. our tax dollars and fishing license cost support some person that is" greater than thou " to study fish creel surveys and such and determine the appropriate selection of fish to be taken. im sure that this said person is a highly educated individual with all types of marine biology degrees and certifications, and unless we have the same qualifications, we really shouldnt condemn others for following the rules because we dont have the education to support our claims. granted, i dont agree with everything these persons come up with, however i do follow their recommendations. sometimes i throw fish back and sometimes i keep em but when i keep one, i dont need someone saying that i have somehow injured the population of the fish that i caught. it balances itself out ! to all of those that release the fish, great job ! for those that dont,(like myself) thats great too! enjoy them, thats why they are here.


----------



## davidcobia

Nicely done Beach Music.


----------



## stanler

Amarillo Palmira said:


> Good report and tips! I have not thought about big mullet for bait and was not really sure how to cast net them though I see people doing it all the time. The cheap net idea is golden. My goal this year is to get a big gator. My PB is 5 pounds, so I want to exceed that. Congrats on the beer catch too.


Hey, new member here, what's the deal with "cheap" net? Is this so the mullet won't tear up a better one? Sorry if the answer is obvious.


----------



## GROUPERKING

stanler said:


> Hey, new member here, what's the deal with "cheap" net? Is this so the mullet won't tear up a better one? Sorry if the answer is obvious.


 It's to keep you from putting holes in your good net. Around river mouths and sloughs often there are trees and stumps under the water to hang your net up and rip it.


----------



## gastonfish

Good report and great catch


----------



## beach music

not much happening in east river today. the wife and i went out for a few hours and got one that was 14 1/2.another guy was catching some small ones as well. no keepers.white 3" grub with a red head.


----------



## Triton1

WOW! Nice goin' :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## a

Softballmasher said:


> I actually never keep any fish so I do make up for those who decide to keep them. ENJOY!


you can thank me too


----------



## HogtownHunter

Nice catch, those look awfully tasty! As long as you are following the law who cares what anyone thinks! Why are they better informed than the biologists who create the regulations?
Can't wait to see your next haul!


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff

my daughter got a 28inch one in july


----------



## Snook

HogtownHunter said:


> Nice catch, those look awfully tasty! As long as you are following the law who cares what anyone thinks! Why are they better informed than the biologists who create the regulations?
> Can't wait to see your next haul!


They DON'T make the regulations.  They simply suggest to the state reps what they think the regs should be and the state reps make the decision after factoring in $$. Depending on how prevalent commercial fishing is in an area or how great of an economic impact the sport fishing industry has in an area can nad will affect the suggested limits greatly.


----------



## Lexcore

:thumbup: AWESOME good report, nice fish:thumbsup:


----------



## BY Ryan

I've been seeing a lot of baits schooling in even the smallest tributaries that run into the bay in the boggy area. They're hard to get to, but if you can manage it it's definitely worth it.

That's a nice cooler full right there.


----------



## Deeplines

Snook said:


> They DON'T make the regulations. They simply suggest to the state reps what they think the regs should be and the state reps make the decision after factoring in $$. Depending on how prevalent commercial fishing is in an area or how great of an economic impact the sport fishing industry has in an area can nad will affect the suggested limits greatly.


Once you felt inclined to correct him.....

LOOK UP THE WORD CREATE IN WEBSTER...

He didn't say they made the regs..,

By the way, nice catch to the OP.


----------



## Snook

Deeplines said:


> Once you felt inclined to correct him.....
> 
> LOOK UP THE WORD CREATE IN WEBSTER...
> 
> He didn't say they made the regs..,
> 
> By the way, nice catch to the OP.


Seems like a stretch there bud. I think you assume the worst of me and you don't even know me. I was not intending to offend anyone, just simply make sure that everyone is informed. The law is simply the law and as long as anyone hasn't broken it, no foul.

Regulations are ever changing depending on any number of factors. The word, "create" in webster says: 

1cre·ate verb \krē-ˈāt, ˈkrē-ˌ\
: to make or produce (something) : to cause (something new) to exist

: to cause (a particular situation) to exist

: to produce (something new, such as a work of art) by using your talents and imagination

In context per the above post, he was saying that the regs are made by the "biologists" by implying that the anglers crying on this thread don't know better than the "biologists". It's true that they don't know better than the scientists that work in this field, but I was simply trying to say that the said scientists don't have the final say on what the regs will ultimately be. This is good information for all anglers to know. It simply tells us that the regs may not be what's best for the stock but whats best for the economy instead. Not everyone will share my approach to understanding this assessment but I think that everyone should have ALL the information before deciding to keep or release. I'm not telling anyone what they should or shouldn't do.

Please don't attack me for trying to put information out there. It is solely for the purpose of informing, not making other people wrong.


----------



## Deeplines

Oh I agree with you. I just thought it was unfair for you jump him on his statement about them creating regs. I would say thier actions caused the regs. 

I dont know why you left this definition out

to produce or bring about by a course of action or behavior*


I personally believe money causes regs. But my opinion is like a butthole.


----------



## Snook

Deeplines said:


> Oh I agree with you. I just thought it was unfair for you jump him on his statement about them creating regs. I would say thier actions caused the regs.
> 
> I dont know why you left this definition out
> 
> to produce or bring about by a course of action or behavior*
> 
> 
> I personally believe money causes regs. But my opinion is like a butthole.


Isn't everyone's opinion (including mine) like that? lol

BTW...I just copied and pasted the main portion of the definition. It really didn't matter because as I said before, the context is what I was referring to.


----------



## Deeplines

Okie doke


----------

